# Mordheim to be revamped? (SUPER SALTY RUMOR)



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

via a reader on Faeit 212
This one is just a rumour. Although an interesting one at that. I know everyone has been afraid of bubblehammer and how warhammer will become a skirmish game. Well they may be pleasantly surprised. From what I have heard warhammer skirmish is going to happen. But it may not be 9th edition, in fact there could be a new system released based around a very significant empire city that may have just undergone some hard times. I won't say more as I am unsure on the reliability of this and don't want to give false hope but regardless we will know for certain by the end of February.
_________________________________________________________________________________________

Eh, well, if this means a new game based on the old mordheim style...i'm in. i still have my empire , skaven, ork and undead warbands somewhere near...


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I understand the appeal of Mordheim but seriously. They need to do Necromunda first. I think they'd have a much bigger following than Mordheim.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Necromunda and GorkaMorka are both worth getting a re-release but Mordheim was more popular.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I have never hoped any rumour was true more than this one. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Zion said:


> Necromunda and GorkaMorka are both worth getting a re-release but Mordheim was more popular.


I would squeal like a little school girl and buy two copies of each if they were to re release Gorkamorka and Necromunda. Possibly even Mordheim.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Well. . .Hows Mordheim: City of the Damned selling? if it's doing very, very well I can imagine Games workshop looking into the idea to see if theirs interest for the table top game.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> Well. . .Hows Mordheim: City of the Damned selling? if it's doing very, very well I can imagine Games workshop looking into the idea to see if theirs interest for the table top game.


from what i can tell its not fully released and is on early access at the moment. 


if they did a game in the box version with a couple of warbands and some decent scenery i could be a winner in terms of sales, but as with other games GW have done in the past the success was giving the player a decent amount of choice, so you had quite a few war bands to choose from, convertibility was huge part of this game to bring uniqueness and flexibility and individuality, that isnt who GW are any more(its why my site exists), space hulk worked because it was released pretty much exactly the same as the orignal version just with much more shiny and flashy components and much of the box could be used in 40k, dreadfleet nose dived because it wasnt man o war, and as nice as the models were they had no use outside the game, you couldnt collect your chosen faction as a fleet and it was a pricey board game.
If they produce any boxed game from the past and fail to support it by making it a limited release and fail to give people the chance to collect an army/warband/fleet it will likely not do well, personally i would like to see battlefleet gothic re released in full plastic, Imperial and chaos fleet in the box, and 1 sprue fleets for the other factions,all released on the same day, scenery and space stations and hulks the following week/month.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Today's rumours:

via Ikitlagriffe on Warseer (an extract)

V9 will not be just one book, but a box with other things such as a volume focused on two types of battles : clashes "lord of battles "in standard format creating links between games, and smaller battles with “pre-organised” armies (that's what you took for a skirmish game I think).

About this “skirmish” game: I’m not completely sure about that : this has taken many different forms over the settings but it seems to be one of the most tested aspects in recent years by GW teams. It is not intended to be the main way to play Battle. Currently, forces will be selected from a list of predefined choices, more restrained that the currents army books, without worrying percentage points, points themselves will not so important anymore: it will be destabilizing for the old players, but the number of miniatures contained in a unit or its point value could be no longer as important as before in this system. Players would have the choice to comply or not the points. A book will summarize the possible choices for all existing armies. It was thought just for fun, and almost all special rules of existing models could be ignored because of it.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> .
> If they produce any boxed game from the past and fail to support it by making it a limited release and fail to give people the chance to collect an army/warband/fleet it will likely not do well, personally i would like to see battlefleet gothic re released in full plastic, Imperial and chaos fleet in the box, and 1 sprue fleets for the other factions,all released on the same day, scenery and space stations and hulks the following week/month.


I agree completely with both statements. :so_happy:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have heard that they'll come out in finecast and not in plastic.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> I have heard that they'll come out in finecast and not in plastic.


That seems unlikely. We haven't seen new Finecast in quite a while.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Zion said:


> That seems unlikely. We haven't seen new Finecast in quite a while.


Indeed since they are phasing out Finecast into plastics.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Finecast was always temporary and after the considerable problems (and not to mention the even worse perception of finecast) it's lifespan shrunk and as stated above is already being phased out.......


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm doubtful of that, there's not been much in the way of new fine cast recently. It's been said too many times rah fine cash is a stopgap for plastoc, so why not just use plastic?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well considering they are killing of Warhammer Fantasy in 2019, why would they bring out Mordheim.

Fantasy sales have crashed, now we get these guys.

No my dear fellow forum users Mordheim is dead.

Just to ram home this GW has in its mid year report has slashed its five year plan out with the bath water and now sees "In the foreseeable future" Less than 3 years. GW is bankrupt.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Charandris said:


> I'm doubtful of that, there's not been much in the way of new fine cast recently. It's been said too many times rah fine cash is a stopgap for plastoc, so why not just use plastic?


50,000 to 100,000 pounds per tooling for plastic and for a game which reached its plateau in 1998 is just plain stupid, Mordheim is a relic of a bygone age that some folks just can't let go. I am calling its time of death at 14.07pm on the 3rd of March 2015.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Achaylus72 said:


> 50,000 to 100,000 pounds per tooling for plastic and for a game which reached its plateau in 1998 is just plain stupid, Mordheim is a relic of a bygone age that some folks just can't let go. I am calling its time of death at 14.07pm on the 3rd of March 2015.


Mordheim/Necromunda/GorkaMorka would all classify as relics, so would a lot of video games that are getting redone. Like Elite Dangerous which was an ancient space shooter from 80s. Yet its getting a new release and very good support. Or Leisure Suite Larry which got a very well received kickstarter game.

Model range for the bands doesn't even have to be that big. Sure the games were way before me, but who wouldn't like to have a small gang of their own? 

BFG release would do very well, look at FFGs star wars or star trek games.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Achaylus72 said:


> Well considering they are killing of Warhammer Fantasy in 2019


rumors (even from confirmed sources) point to a "reduction" of fantasy. making it a skirmish game...
you seem to give pretty certain affirmation, lacking any support: got any source?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Achaylus72 said:


> I have heard that they'll come out in finecast and not in plastic.





Achaylus72 said:


> Well considering they are killing of Warhammer Fantasy in 2019, why would they bring out Mordheim.
> 
> Fantasy sales have crashed, now we get these guys.
> 
> ...





Achaylus72 said:


> 50,000 to 100,000 pounds per tooling for plastic and for a game which reached its plateau in 1998 is just plain stupid, Mordheim is a relic of a bygone age that some folks just can't let go. I am calling its time of death at 14.07pm on the 3rd of March 2015.


I'm confused, first post says you've heard they're releasing mordheim in finecast, second one says "why bother bringing Mordheim back out?" Last post says X figure for retooling PLASTIC. What are you talking about exactly?

And how do you know the exact year they're discontinuing Fantasy? Companies generally don't plan things like that when they're amidst a major update of said product.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

The first comment in Finecast was a joke.

Also it cost a shit load of money to bring out plastic it cost between 50,000 to 100,000 pounds for each die used on the plastic injectors, as per industry standard.

But you see it is not like they bring out the same models as they have now, they all need to be sculpted from scratch, also it take two years from scratch to release.

I have been told to bring out all the Specialist Games fully supported will cost GW at least 10 to 15 million pounds, but folks just don't seem to get this, they think that GW pulls out games within weeks and from someone's magical arse. If Mordheim was to be given the green light now it won't be available until mid 2017 at the very earliest.

I never reveal my sources, confidentiality mean something to me.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> I'm confused, first post says you've heard they're releasing mordheim in finecast, second one says "why bother bringing Mordheim back out?" Last post says X figure for retooling PLASTIC. What are you talking about exactly?
> 
> And how do you know the exact year they're discontinuing Fantasy? Companies generally don't plan things like that when they're amidst a major update of said product.


Read English, I said they scrapped their 5 Year Plan, to a "Foreseeable Future" footing, in industry standard, less than 3 years. It is on their half yearly report.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Read english? Me thinks you're a bullshitter. "Confidential sources" my ass.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> The first comment in Finecast was a joke.


In a rumors thread? :nono:



Achaylus72 said:


> Also it cost a shit load of money to bring out plastic it cost between 50,000 to 100,000 pounds for each die used on the plastic injectors, as per industry standard.
> 
> But you see it is not like they bring out the same models as they have now, they all need to be sculpted from scratch, also it take two years from scratch to release.


Last I knew it was around an 18 month turn around. Nothing says that they didn't already start this some time ago though.



Achaylus72 said:


> I have been told to bring out all the Specialist Games fully supported will cost GW at least 10 to 15 million pounds, but folks just don't seem to get this, they think that GW pulls out games within weeks and from someone's magical arse. If Mordheim was to be given the green light now it won't be available until mid 2017 at the very earliest.


Mordheim is just one game. Dropping all at once would be that expensive, but one alone wouldn't be that crazy. And again, it's always possible that someone could have been working on it on the side. That's what Goodwin did for Dark Eldar to get them updated.



Achaylus72 said:


> I never reveal my sources, confidentiality mean something to me.


I never ask people to.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Zion said:


> I have been told to bring out all the Specialist Games fully supported will cost GW at least 10 to 15 million pounds, but folks just don't seem to get this, they think that GW pulls out games within weeks and from someone's magical arse. If Mordheim was to be given the green light now it won't be available until mid 2017 at the very earliest.


mmh...well, that's true. But still, fantasy do not need a total revamp, to become a skirmish game. It might just be a BRB change with same models and a "mordheim style" type of game, not a brand new Trade Mark. just imo. 
And guys, don't be so edgy, we just talking about plastic crack! :wink:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> The first comment in Finecast was a joke.


In which case it should read like a joke, which it really doesn't, 
if it was a joke then the next joke needs to read like one.......


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> I have heard that they'll come out in finecast and not in plastic.


Doubtful, they seem to have scrapped the finecast experiment. Correct me if I'm wrong, but we haven't seen a new finecast mini in quite some time. Plastic is the future.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Perhaps mordheim will manifest in the skirmish component if the 9th ed of WFB. Thats my hunch.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Perhaps mordheim will manifest in the skirmish component if the 9th ed of WFB. Thats my hunch.


pretty much my thoughts, it could simply become an expansion


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bindi Baji said:


> pretty much my thoughts, it could simply become an expansion



As opposed to the garbage false rumours that WFB is getting discontinued, the rumors seem to point to it being 2 games in one from now on. What we know now, and a skirmish game. In a box set ala 40k 7th ed.

Warhammer + skirmish + streets of death = Mordheim in any city


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Doubtful, they seem to have scrapped the finecast experiment. Correct me if I'm wrong, but we haven't seen a new finecast mini in quite some time. Plastic is the future.


Not exactly true, The Hobbit seemingly is released in most part these days in Finecast.

However, I need to make an apology, the Mordheim I was told is supposed to be the electronic version of the game, I got it wrong and assumed that it was the table top version.

Sorry for the mislead.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Plastic is the future.


I, for one, welcome our new Styrene overlords


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi guys, i'm necro-ing this thread a little, since i had some insight this morning.
About the original rumour in the first page, we all saw how that ended: Age of Sigmar.
I have to point out however, that no real campaign-linked games or rules are yet available in the mordheim style of things.
However i've had a bit of a rumour today that i found interesting to share. I'm not a guy used to this "hearsay" bullshit, but still i wanted to let you know.
One of the guy who, back at the time, worked for the italian GW translation team on mordheim and is still in good relations with GW guys (i don't know them), said that in the future lies an AoS-ified version of Mordheim. He thinks that the release of the completed PC game should be near the release of the new mordheim. Also, he mentioned a revamp of bloodbowl. Possibly both as a boxed set, like the assassin game and space hulk.
Now, please, don't mock or mistreat me: this is just hearsay, and " a friend of mine says...", so don't expect anything. Just wanted to share this piece of chit-chat coming from a guy who sniffs around GW game designers (are they real? I thought they just let a primitive MULTIVAC do the job...)
Well, that's it. 
Cheers and GRAB THAT WYRDSTONE!!!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

alasdair said:


> I have never hoped any rumour was true more than this one. We will have to wait and see.


I can certainly agree with this one, some very interesting little rumor hear but also agree with the idea of having both gorkamorka and necromunda if morheim is being redone these certainly seem more likely. Though it does make me very interested in what they may do with the old gorkamorka stuff...

So much to ponder now.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well if this is true then maybe my dreams of Battlefleet Gothic Armada will get them to revamp BFG when that game comes out.


----------

